# Ruido en la salida en amplificador 100W.



## Nimer (Abr 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Medí la caída de tensión en las resistencias de 100r que van del emisor del TIP41 a la salida y la del colector del TIP42 a -V.
> Las dos deberían andar por los 230mV. Si es así (y no me equivoqué al mirar el esquema), vamos bien. Y sigamos por Reparaciones, que esto se está yendo del tema.



Seguimos acá. 
La resistencia del emisor a la salida tiene 203mV de caída, y la de -V unos 257mV.

Para los demás: Se trata del amplificador de 100W de luciperrro, y el síntoma es un ruido en la salida aún con la entrada a masa.
Algunos datos varios serían que está alimentado con +-52v y todavía NO tiene los transistores de salida.
Una tensión offset de 24mV, y es bastante feo estéticamente.

Saludos!


----------



## Nimer (Abr 16, 2010)

Ja! Cambié el parlante por uno que funciona, y suena espectacularmente bien. Ya no hace el ruido que hacía con la entrada en corto, ahora me dejó con la duda de por qué pudo haber sido.

YA MISMO me voy acomprar los 4 MJ15015 y poner esta bestia a fondo.
Gracias Cacho!!

Lo dejé funcionando unos 15 minutos sin los transistores, y detecté un olorcito a quemado que no sé de donde viene.. Tal vez será del trafo que hace mucho que no trabaja?

El Tip41 calienta bastante, es normal? Los otros dos tips, que están juntos, no calientan casi nada.
No tiene ningún zumbido cuando no tiene señal de entrada tanto en corto como al aire, así que eso es bueno.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

Bueno, entonces la cosa no viene por la parte de control del asunto, sino por los transistores de salida.

Es esperable que los drivers calienten un poco, y hasta quizá bastante... Un disipadorcito les caería bien (no seas malo con ellos, no reaccionan bien al calor).
El olorcito a quemado se acompaña con calor también. Chuparse un dedo y tocar por todos lados es un detector excelente para este tipo de cosas  

¿Una cosita, el que calienta es el AV o uno de los drivers?
El AV sería normal que calentara, pero no que lo haga un driver y no el otro (a menos que uno sea bazofia china).

Saludos y de nada.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 16, 2010)

Ver el archivo adjunto 970

El que calienta es el TIP41 que está al lado de +V. Arriba a la izquierda. Calienta pero se puede tocar con el dedo, eh. Los dos TIPs que están abajo a la derecha no levantan mucha temperatura, están casi a temperatura ambiente.

El problema son los transistores de salida. Sólo porque faltan. Y sólo porque no sé dónde voy a conseguir originales... Mañana a la mañana me fijo acá en once si consigo algo medio decente y te cuento.

Los disipadores que tengo en los TIPs de abajo a la derecha, TIP41 y TIP42 se están tocando y estando sin aislar... Pero probé con el multímetro y esos disipadores no conducen. De qué son? Son doraditos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2010)

Aluminio anodizado , es una capa de óxido de aluminio que además de protejerlo y quedar bonito , es muuuuy aislante . . .  pero si se raspan chauuuuuuuuuu . . .corto !

Saludos !


----------



## Nimer (Abr 17, 2010)

Gracias Dosmetros.

Bueno, compré 4 MJ15003 de 140v, y los puse en el disipador. Todo testeado con multímetro para ver si no hay contacto con el disipador, o si hay algún corto, etc, y está TODO BIEN. Soldé los cables a la plaqueta y, caramba, la lámpara de 60W prende con todo su esplendor.

Ya revisé la placa también con multímetro y todo está bien. Lo que me parece un poco raro, es que cuando mido en continuidad entre dos pistas, primero suena el _bip_ como que hay continuidad y enseguida empieza a subir la resistencia y deja de sonar, marcando al final unos 357ohms en el tester. Es posible que por tener la lámpara en serie y como al principio el multímetro lo detecta como corto, el circuito con la lámpara haga lo mismo y por eso vaya toda la corriente a la lámpara y no deje "arrancar" la potencia?

No me quiero arriesgar antes de saber qué opinan, ya que los MJ están saladitos para andar volándolos. 

Por lo pronto me voy a la iglesia, porque creo que sólo Dios sabrá qué es lo que está pasando.

Saludos!

*AGREGO: *Un dato que puede ser interesante, es que después de desconectar la tensión del trafo (los 220) mido los capacitores de la fuente, y la parte negativa tiene 13v, pero la positiva se va a 0v enseguida. Será de ese lado el problema?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 17, 2010)

Alguna foto de los transistores ayudaría a ver si son muy falsos o no (si son buenas las copias ya es más difícil).

Y lo de la lámpara... Conectá el asunto, lámpara violenta y todo, y medí la caída que tenés en las resistencias de 5W. Si tenés un cortazo en los transistores deberías medir una linda caída de tensión.

Y una cosita... ¿Conectaste bien las patas de los transistores? (es lo primero que hay que descartar)

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Abr 18, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Y una cosita... ¿Conectaste bien las patas de los transistores? (es lo primero que hay que descartar)
> 
> Saludos



Con Datasheet en pantalla y soldador en mano, me puse a armar. Usé el Datasheet de ON que, supuestamente, son los que tengo. El pin out que usé es:

(Mirándo el transistor paradito y con los pines más cerca de la punta superior que la inferior)
Base: Pin izquierdo.
Colector: Chase
Emisor: Pin derecho.

¿Descartado?



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Y lo de la lámpara... Conectá el asunto, lámpara violenta y todo, y medí la caída que tenés en las resistencias de 5W. Si tenés un cortazo en los transistores deberías medir una linda caída de tensión.



Hecho. Caída de tensión en cada resistencia = 0v.
Desmonté dos de los transistores y los puse en un disipador aparte (De gusto no más, porque está todo perfectamente aislado) y tampoco funcionó.
Saqué los transistores (los cuatro) y los miré con el multímetro y creo que están perfectos. Todos me dan 2 conducciones posibles (NPN) y con valores casi idénticos. Volví a probar la placa SIN los transistores y funciona bábaro...

La resistencia de 1W que está al lado de las de 5W calienta bastante. Se puede tocar con el dedo, pero quema. Igual lo dejé sonando un buen rato y no explotó nada. 



Cacho dijo:


> Alguna foto de los transistores ayudaría a ver si son muy falsos o no (si son buenas las copias ya es más difícil).



Estéticamente son iguales a los originales que posteaste _acá_. Pero dicen MEXICO en vez de MEX, y el orden de los renglones es como los Motorola truchos de ese mismo post.

ON
MJ15003
MEXICO
0708

$36 a la basura? Pero por ahora, parecen estar en buen estado. Aunque me mete muchas dudas que no deberían estar, si estuviera con transistores originales.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 18, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> El pin out que usé es...
> ¿Descartado?


El pinout está bien. Descartado.


Nimer dijo:


> Estéticamente son iguales a los originales que posteaste _acá_. Pero dicen MEXICO en vez de MEX...


Eso es malo... (Ver más abajo, después de la primera foto).


Nimer dijo:


> ...y el orden de los renglones es como los Motorola truchos de ese mismo post.


Eso definitivamente es malo. ¿Están escritos "a lo ancho"? Si es así, tenés unos falsos falsos falsos (Ver más abajo, después de la primera foto).


Nimer dijo:


> ON
> *MJ15003*
> MEXICO
> 0708


Y esto en negritas es peor: El modelo es MJ15003*G*. Fijate en el datasheet, tomado directamente del sitio de On. Y antes de la fecha de fabricación debería ir el código de dónde se fabricaron (BM en las fotos de más abajo)
Una fotito:





Fuente: http://sound.westhost.com/fake/counterfeit-p1.htm

A la izquierda, falso. A la derecha, original.
La antigua Motorola marcaba los transistores así como está marcado el falso, siguiendo ese orden en las líneas y con la palabra "MEXICO" completa. El estilo nuevo, el de los ON, es el que se ve a la derecha y dicen "MEX".
El falsificador de Motorolas cambió sólo el loguito por el de ON. El resto... lo dejó como pista para reconocer los falsos.
Abrí la página de donde vienen esas fotos y leéte el artículo, que está bueno y tiene bastantes imágenes que pueden ayudar a reconocer los falsos.

Por otro lado, los 15003 suelen costar entre 5 y 6 dólares: Cuestan US$1,80 a la salida de la fábrica, así que si los comprás acá por poco más de 2 dólares... Por ahí tenés mucha suerte y agarrás una liquidación de transistores de estos y son originales, pero no apostaría por eso.​


Nimer dijo:


> $36 a la basura?


 No... Todavía no los tiraste (sí, el chiste es malísimo, peeeeero... es lo que hay).
Lamento ser portador de malas noticias.


Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Abr 18, 2010)

Son una desgracia los transistores falsos... Pero no parecen quemados. Estarán mal hechos que provocan un corto cuando están conectados? Es rarísimo. Se los voy a ir a tirar por la cabeza...

En GB componentes se podrán conseguir originales? Qué bronca..


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 18, 2010)

Ahhhh, LPM con estos transistores!!! Y encima, como dicen MEX ya se hacen malas ideas (No me refiero a ustedes compañeros de la buena vibra)...
Por eso yo acostumbro a pedir todo al extranjero... Esto deberás que está muy mal.
Pregúntale al proveedor de tu localidad la procedencia de los semiconductores, estás en todo tu derecho... Es dinero tirado a la basura...


----------



## Cacho (Abr 18, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Pero no parecen quemados...


Seguramente porque te los salvó la lámpara en serie. Probalos conectándolos como diodos (uní base y colector) y poniéndole unba carga que le pida corriente.
Usá una fuente de 12V y colgale del emisor una lamparita de 12V/50W (puede ser una dicroica o una de las de las luces de un auto). Debería bancársela de taquito un original.
Si revientan con eso...



Nimer dijo:


> En GB componentes se podrán conseguir originales? Qué bronca..


No tengo ni idea, pero andá siempre con las antenas paradas. Leé como condenado cómo reconocer los falsos y basate en el análisis que hagas al verlos. O comprá afuera (a un proveedor *serio*), pero para eso deberías comprar bastantes porque tenés como 20/30 dólares de envío. Sería muy caro si no.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Abr 18, 2010)

Qué c*gada... No termino más este ampli.

Gracias por todo, Cacho.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Son una desgracia los transistores falsos... Pero no parecen quemados. Estarán mal hechos que provocan un corto cuando están conectados? Es rarísimo. Se los voy a ir a tirar por la cabeza...
> 
> En GB componentes se podrán conseguir originales? Qué bronca..



Creo que ya lo comenté varias veces, pero hasta ahora - en mi caso -  el unico lugar que no me ha traído problemas con transistores falsificados es Electrocomponentes. Además ellos representan a Motorola, ON y otra varias...y aunque eso no es garantía de nada....siempre me han vendido transistores originales, o al menos de otras fuentes que son confiables.

Saludos!


----------



## Nimer (Abr 18, 2010)

Cuál es Electrocomponentes? Dirección?

Te dejo las fotos de un MJ15003 abierto. No me parecen para nada malos, pero vos dirás.
No tiene silicona blanca, los contactos de base y emisor a la pastilla son muy generosos, y el tamaño de esta es mejor que los 2N3055 que abrí anteayer.

Pero vos sos el que sabe, miralos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Cuál es Electrocomponentes? Dirección?



http://www.electrocomponentes.com.ar
Y para comprar transistores tenés que ir a la sucursal de Solis al 200 y pico. Queda a tres cuadras del Congreso...y ahí si que debés tener cuidado con los choros que vos mismo has elegido   



Nimer dijo:


> Te dejo las fotos de un MJ15003 abierto. No me parecen para nada malos, pero vos dirás.
> No tiene silicona blanca, los contactos de base y emisor a la pastilla son muy generosos, y el tamaño de esta es mejor que los 2N3055 que abrí anteayer.
> Pero vos sos el que sabe, miralos.



Mirá, a simple vista *parecen *originales...aunque "quizás" es un poquito mas chica las pastilla...pero no parecen TAN truchos.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 18, 2010)

El problema es que la lámpara en serie prende con toda... Sin transistores está todo bien. Con transistores está todo mal. Pero medidos fuera de placa, me marcan todos bien. Y ya comprobé aislaciones en disipador y demás.


(Hace 4 días estuve en Electrónica Liniers y a 50metros está la sucursal de Electrocomponentes y no lo sabía)

Voy a probar con un transistor para la parte positiva, y uno para la negativa. A ver que pasa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2010)

Pará un poco! Estás trabajando al boleo!
Que fué lo que dijiste de la fuente? Por que no entendí eso de que se iba a -13V y a 0V...

Tenés el link al esquemático? Por que me dice que luciperro no es usuario válido y que de 100 watts...100 es una palabra muy común...LPQLP al buscador este...


----------



## Nimer (Abr 18, 2010)

Lo que había dicho era que cuando desconecto la alimentación del trafo, el capacitor de filtrado de la parte positiva tenía 0v, y el de la negativa quedaba con -13v. Pensaba que por ahí con un corto en la positiva era que se iba enseguida lo que quedaba en el capacitor, y no así en la negativa que se descargaba a menor velocidad...

Igual... Laburando al boleo, y medio caliente, ya.. Le puse uno por cada rama, y ahí está funcionando el reverendo.
Pero se escucha igual que cuando no tiene transistores.. Es decir, se escucha bien, pero distorsionado cuando le doy mucha señal. Un volumen bajito, como de medio watt quizá... Qué opinás?

Ah, y la lámpara en serie está prendiendo más que cuando no tenía transistores.. No al máximo, pero se prende como casi a la mitad, digamos.



ezavalla dijo:


> Pará un poco! Estás trabajando al boleo!
> Que fué lo que dijiste de la fuente? Por que no entendí eso de que se iba a -13V y a 0V...
> 
> Tenés el link al esquemático? Por que me dice que luciperro no es usuario válido y que de 100 watts...100 es una palabra muy común...LPQLP al buscador este...




Sí, el amplif es el primero que está posteado en el thread "Diagramas Amplificadores"

Ver el archivo adjunto 869

Ese es el esquema.

Ahora le puse un MJ15003 por lado, que bancan 20A, y viéndolo por dentro, parece apto para bancarlo. Así que con uno por lado debería funcionar perfecto. Pero pasa lo que dije arriba.


--------------

Ahora ya ni eso. Lámpara encendida otra vez. 
Me parece que voy a dejar de romperme la cabeza con esto al menos hasta mañana.

A escabiar se ha dicho.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 18, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Por que me dice que luciperro no es usuario válido y que de 100 watts...100 es una palabra muy común...LPQLP al buscador este...


Por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/paso-luciperro-28854/
Respuestas en los posts 8 y 14 (y algunos más quizá también).

Y por la originalidad de los transistores, la verdad que originales no son. Ya empezando con cómo están marcados, y más con que el sombrero salió enterito... Se ven "no feos", pero mi voto es "no positivo".
Te sugeriría por estas alturas intentar otro transistor. Los TIP35C (si no me equivoco ese es el NPN del par, si no es el 36C) pueden andar, bien al límite, pero andarían.
De esos se pueden conseguir (y reconocer) originales de ST más fácil que los 15003 y son más baratos.
Si no, buscar algo más poderoso, pero son, de nuevo, difíciles de conseguir.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2010)

Te voy a dar un consejo para tratar de evitar que prenda la lámpara:
Ese ampli no tiene control de polarización estática, lo que es una reverenda estupidez para ese nivel de potencia, así que para empezar, sacale uno o dos diodos de los tres que 1N4004 que están en serie y reemplazalos por un puente, o puentealos usando un cable con dos cocodrilos. Ese debería provocar que se corten los drivers y los de potencia y que operen en clase B pura. Si todo vá como estimo y con la entrada a masa y SIN CARGA....se debería apagar la lámpara (si es que no palmó algún transistor de potencia) y ni los drivers ni los de potencia deberían calentar SIN SEÑAL. Si algo calienta y/o la lámpara enciende hay dos posibilidades:
a- Palmó algun transistor y hay que encontrarlo y cambiarlo/s.
b- Tenés una bruta oscilación a la salida que está poniendo parcialmente en corto la etapa de salida y eso hace que encienda el foco...ergo, a buscar un osciloscopio para verificarlo antes de hacer mas lío.

Si todo anda OK...seguimos.

PD: El PCB lo diseñaste vos o es el que venía con el esquema?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 18, 2010)

Se ven muy convincentes...
Estoy de acuerdo con Cacho, consigue unos TIP35 y prueba. Este amplificador anda a al primera... Por lo menos, conmigo si .
Hubo un tiempo que me quedé sin amplificador para la música de diario, en eso tenía las placas de este amplificador, pero no tenían transistores de salida, los había volado con 65V (TIP35) Y para salir del apuro, les puse unos Toshiba 2SD525, de la vieja escuela con una DC de 45V anduvo de poca . Hasta con los de media potencia anda bárbaro. Una de mis tantas chocoaventuras....

Saludos!!!

PS: Si se preguntan por que no use los 45V con los TIP35, es por que en esos tiempos era un salamin...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/paso-luciperro-28854/
> Respuestas en los posts 8 y 14 (y algunos más quizá también).



pss:pss:Cierto que ese era el de la historia...



Cacho dijo:


> Y por la originalidad de los transistores, la verdad que originales no son. Ya empezando con cómo están marcados, y más con que el sombrero salió enterito... Se ven "no feos", pero mi voto es "no positivo".
> Te sugeriría por estas alturas intentar otro transistor. Los TIP35C (si no me equivoco ese es el NPN del par, si no es el 36C) pueden andar, bien al límite, pero andarían.
> De esos se pueden conseguir (y reconocer) originales de ST más fácil que los 15003 y son más baratos.
> Si no, buscar algo más poderoso, pero son, de nuevo, difíciles de conseguir.



Con los TIP35/36 debería sobrar para 100W, si es que se bancan la tensión de alimentación, que es demasiado alta para mi gusto....y además ese esquema NO ME GUSTA...es demasiado lío para lo que es el ampli.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 18, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Con los TIP35/36 debería sobrar para 100W, *si es que se bancan la tensión de alimentación, que es demasiado alta para mi gusto*...


Por eso decía que andaban bien al límite... Pero si son lo único que se consigue original, no quedan muchas opciones. Se las va a ver bastante negras frente a cualquier imprevisto, pero un original al límite va a andar mucho mejor que una falsificación a la que le _debería_ quedar resto. O mejor dicho: El original va a funcionar; la falsificación, no.


ezavalla dijo:


> ....y además ese esquema NO ME GUSTA...es demasiado lío para lo que es el ampli.


Somos dos que no lo armaríamos...

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Abr 18, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Te sugeriría por estas alturas intentar otro transistor. Los TIP35C (si no me equivoco ese es el NPN del par, si no es el 36C) pueden andar, bien al límite, pero andarían.
> De esos se pueden conseguir (y reconocer) originales de ST más fácil que los 15003 y son más baratos.
> Si no, buscar algo más poderoso, pero son, de nuevo, difíciles de conseguir.
> 
> Saludos



El TIP35 es de 100V, y yo tengo 104v. Quizás en una de esas aguante, y gastar $10 más o $10 menos, ya da igual. Así que mañana me fijo. Igualmente voy a pasar por Electrocomponentes que lo tengo a un par de cuadras, y me fijo cuánto cuestan los MJ15015 *ORIGINALES* (Y más les vale que sean originales, porque les rompo todos los vidrios).



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> El PCB lo diseñaste vos o es el que venía con el esquema?


Es el que puso Luciperrro en el thread del ampli. Testeado por muchos, y a todos les anduvo. El mío también, en realidad. Salvo por el inconveniente de los transistores finales. No tiene ninguna magia.



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Si algo calienta y/o la lámpara enciende hay dos posibilidades:
> a- Palmó algun transistor y hay que encontrarlo y cambiarlo/s.


Tengo 3 transistores enteritos y uno sin cabeza, puedo usar el sin cabeza todavía? O puedo poner uno en cada rama y listo? Si es así, cuál es el que NO tengo que poner de cada rama, en caso de no ser indistinto?



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> b- Tenés una bruta oscilación a la salida que está poniendo parcialmente en corto la etapa de salida y eso hace que encienda el foco...ergo, a buscar un osciloscopio para verificarlo antes de hacer mas lío.


No tengo osciloscopio.  Los únicos que podrían ser accesibles están en el colegio al que ya no voy, y dependiendo de la buena/mala onda de los profesores.



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Si todo anda OK...seguimos.


En unas horas (cuando sea de día) vemos si seguimos, entonces.




			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> y además ese esquema NO ME GUSTA...es demasiado lío para lo que es el ampli.





			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Somos dos que no lo armaríamos...



Me hubieran dicho antes. 

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Es el que puso Luciperrro en el thread del ampli. Testeado por muchos, y a todos les anduvo. El mío también, en realidad. Salvo por el inconveniente de los transistores finales. No tiene ninguna magia.



OK. Por ahí no va el problema...



Nimer dijo:


> Tengo 3 transistores enteritos y uno sin cabeza, puedo usar el sin cabeza todavía? O puedo poner uno en cada rama y listo? Si es así, cuál es el que NO tengo que poner de cada rama, en caso de no ser indistinto?
> No tengo osciloscopio.  Los únicos que podrían ser accesibles están en el colegio al que ya no voy, y dependiendo de la buena/mala onda de los profesores.



Naaaaa....el sin cabeza dejalo para un llavero Hi-Tech...

Poné un solo transistor por lado y medilos antes de usarlos, por si acaso. Si están OK, ponelos en el lugar correspondiente y hacé lo que te dije con los diodos. Si se prende el foco....tenés un problema con los transistores o un corto entre pistas en el PCB...que supongo que ya revisaste, no?

Pregunto: No tenés una fuente regulable con dos tensiones de salida o de doble polaridad? Eso hace mucho mas simples las pruebas...


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaaa....el sin cabeza dejalo para un llavero Hi-Tech...


 Ya tengo varios de esos.


			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Poné un solo transistor por lado y medilos antes de usarlos, por si acaso. Si están OK, ponelos en el lugar correspondiente y hacé lo que te dije con los diodos. Si se prende el foco....tenés un problema con los transistores o un corto entre pistas en el PCB...que supongo que ya revisaste, no?



Te cuento cómo es el asunto. Tengo puesto un transistor por rama. Y lo saqué andando a mucha mayor potencia. Y con mucho menos distorsión, siempre con lámpara en serie.
El problema, está en la salida del parlante, aparentemente. 
No hice el puente de los diodos todavía, porque tampoco encontré 3 diodos en serie, sino dos. 
Cuando alimento el circuito con el parlante conectado, tengo la lámpara mostrando su propósito de existencia. Pero cuando lo alimento SIN el parlante, sólo destella (para cargar los capacitores) y se apaga (casi). Y ahí, que ya lo tengo funcionando, le pongo señal de audio en la entrada, y toco el cable de salida con el parlante (que seguía con la masa puesta) y funciona perfecto. Y a una potencia que muestra que los transistores de salida están trabajando correctamente, pero limitados por la lámpara (que sube y baja la intensidad al ritmo de la música llegando hasta casi prender por completo).
Pero, con el parlante conectado antes de alimentar, la lámpara prende.
¿Cómo hacemos?



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Pregunto: No tenés una fuente regulable con dos tensiones de salida o de doble polaridad? Eso hace mucho mas simples las pruebas...



Ojalá! Tengo una fuente regulable con LM350k y muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> No hice el puente de los diodos todavía, *porque tampoco encontré 3 diodos en serie, sino dos*.


  



Nimer dijo:


> Cuando alimento el circuito con el parlante conectado, tengo la lámpara mostrando su propósito de existencia. Pero cuando lo alimento SIN el parlante, sólo destella (para cargar los capacitores) y se apaga (casi). Y ahí, que ya lo tengo funcionando, le pongo señal de audio en la entrada, y toco el cable de salida con el parlante (que seguía con la masa puesta) y funciona perfecto. Y a una potencia que muestra que los transistores de salida están trabajando correctamente, pero limitados por la lámpara (que sube y baja la intensidad al ritmo de la música llegando hasta casi prender por completo).
> Pero, con el parlante conectado antes de alimentar, la lámpara prende.
> ¿Cómo hacemos?



Me perdí 
Si lo prendés con el parlante conectado se enciende el foco el mango y ahí queda, pero cuando lo conectas luego de "arrancado el ampli", este se queda funcionando joya?

Si es así, estoy empezando a creer que el problema no es del ampli sino de la fuente. Por que no revisás y/o cambiás el puente de diodos, previo tenés que revisar el cablerío y/o PCB de la fuente? Cuantos capacitores y de que valor tenés el secundario, por cada rail de alimentación?


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


>


Me refiero a los diodos que me dijiste que estaban en serie en el circuito acá:



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Ese ampli no tiene control de polarización estática, lo que es una reverenda estupidez para ese nivel de potencia, así que para empezar, sacale uno o dos diodos de los tres que 1N4004 que están en serie y reemplazalos por un puente,



Pero vi DOS diodos en serie 1N4004, no tres.



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Me perdí
> Si lo prendés con el parlante conectado se enciende el foco el mango y ahí queda, pero cuando lo conectas luego de "arrancado el ampli", este se queda funcionando joya?



Tal cual. Hace más de una hora que lo tengo sonando, y se escucha bien, salvo cuando le pido más corriente de lo que la lámpara puede dar que ahí distorsiona un poquito. Los drivers y el TIP41 de AV no calientan para nada. Están fríos.
Pero si desconecto todo, y vuelvo a conectarlo (con parlante puesto), tengo la lámpara encendida. Si lo hago SIN parlante, todo perfecto, y recién ahí al conectar el parlante, funciona bien.
Así que entendiste bien.



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Si es así, estoy empezando a creer que el problema no es del ampli sino de la fuente. Por que no revisás y/o cambiás el puente de diodos, previo tenés que revisar el cablerío y/o PCB de la fuente? Cuantos capacitores y de que valor tenés el secundario, por cada rail de alimentación?



No tengo PCB para la fuente. Tengo todo con cable en el aire.
Va del trafo al puente de diodos de 25A, de ahí a un capacitor de 4700uF/100v por rail. Teniendo 52vcc sin lámpara, y 50vcc con lámpara en serie. Simétricos.
Y eso es toda la fuente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Me refiero a los diodos que me dijiste que estaban en serie en el circuito acá:
> Pero vi DOS diodos en serie 1N4004, no tres.



OK. Por eso me sorprendí. Por que eran tres diodos...



Nimer dijo:


> No tengo PCB para la fuente. Tengo todo con cable en el aire.
> Va del trafo al puente de diodos de 25A, de ahí a un capacitor de 4700uF/100v por rail. Teniendo 52vcc sin lámpara, y 50vcc con lámpara en serie. Simétricos.Y eso es toda la fuente.



Mirá, es bastante raro eso que te sucede. La única diferencia entre tener el parlante puesto y no tenerlo está en el PLOP inicial al encender el ampli, que te puede causar una "importante" circulación de corriente al prenderlo, pero es muy breve y de ahí en mas...debería andar...
Has probado de sacar los transistores de protección para ver que sucede (los MPS2222 y MPS2907)?


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Mirá, es bastante raro eso que te sucede. La única diferencia entre tener el parlante puesto y no tenerlo está en el PLOP inicial al encender el ampli, que te puede causar una "importante" circulación de corriente al prenderlo, pero es muy breve y de ahí en mas...debería andar...


Si desconecto la alimentación y vuelvo a conectarla rápidamente (antes de que se descarguen los capacitores) no aparece el problema y sigue funcionando de 10. Pero cuando tiene que volver a cargar, detecta un sobreconsumo y la lámpara se queda prendida.



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Has probado de sacar los transistores de protección para ver que sucede (los MPS2222 y MPS2907)?


No. Debería? 
Si es así, no sé cuáles son. 

Tengo un dato para agregar!
Cuando está sonando y la señal de entrada hace que el amplificador pida mucha corriente (la lámpara enciende bastante, digamos) se va toda la corriente a la lámpara y deja de sonar.
Es decir, cuando el amplificador pide potencia, deja de sonar y se va todo a la lámpara prendiendo a full.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 19, 2010)

¿Puedo apostar?

El pico de corriente al encenderlo hace que destelle la lámpara. El ¡THUMP! que hace el parlante toma corriente, haciendo que la lámpara encienda más fuerte, eso hace que la tensión caiga, se apaga la lámpara, sube la tensión y empezamos de nuevo.
Al encenderlo sin carga no tenés ese pico de corriente y por eso arranca. Conectás el parlante y sigue funcionando, claro.

Apuesto a que usás una lamparita de poca potencia y por eso no arranca bien. ¿Acerté?

Saludos
PS: Lo de la protección te lo dije en el otro hilo... Releé por allá que está la lista de cosas que la forman.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> No. Debería?
> Si es así, no sé cuáles son.



Los que te dije 
El MPS2222 y el MPS2907 que están entre los tres diodos en serie y los drivers (TIP4x) en el esquematico



Nimer dijo:


> Tengo un dato para agregar!
> Cuando está sonando y la señal de entrada hace que el amplificador pida mucha corriente (la lámpara enciende bastante, digamos) se va toda la corriente a la lámpara y deja de sonar. Es decir, cuando el amplificador pide potencia, deja de sonar y se va todo a la lámpara prendiendo a full.



Razón de más para verificar esos transistores. No sea que los hayas puesto al revés o tengan las patas en otra secuencia o te hayan vendido otra cosa...y te digo que ese esquema de "protección" no me gusta...sacale los transistores esos y vemos que onda...


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Es lo que yo estaba pensando... Estoy probando con una lámpara de 60W. No tengo una más grande, y no me quería mandar de una a 220v para ver qué pasaba.

Ahora, el ¡THUMP! que hace al encender el amplificador, no me va a volar el parlante en pedazos? Es un GBR de 12 pulgadas que DICE ser de 250Wrms, pero no le doy ni 100w..

Ah, de curioso, me fijé la tensión en la fuente cuando el amplificador está trabajando y es de +/- 40v. Baja 10v! Eso es por la lámpara en serie?

Me mando a 220v a ver qué pasa? 



ezavalla dijo:


> Los que te dije
> El MPS2222 y el MPS2907 que están entre los tres diodos en serie y los drivers (TIP4x) en el esquematico



Ahá! Ubicado. Qué cambios generaría? Porque al resto le anduvo bien.. 



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Razón de más para verificar esos transistores. No sea que los hayas puesto al revés o tengan las patas en otra secuencia o te hayan vendido otra cosa...y te digo que ese esquema de "protección" no me gusta...sacale los transistores esos y vemos que onda...



Vamos a probar esto entonces, antes de tirarme a la pileta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2010)

Si te tirás a la pileta te vas a partir la cabeza porque es probable que esté vacía. Si se te prende la lámpara al mango es que estás consumiendo mucha corriente en el secundario y si la quitás es probable que algo vuele.
No sé el tema de la lámpara  
Es normal que la tensión baje y la lámpara encianda si le demandás mas corriente a la fuente, pero no es normal que nunca mas se apague si le bajás el volumen ...ya que debería volver a las condiciones iniciales.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Por el momento estoy tratando de ubicar los transistores de protección en la plaqueta. En el esquema ya sé cuales son, pero como tengo reemplazados los MPS por los BC, tengo que ubicarlos. Creo que ubiqué uno, que es un BC556. Me falta el otro.

Los desueldo y pruebo con lámpara? Tiene que funcionar sin esos transistores?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Los desueldo y pruebo con lámpara? Tiene que funcionar sin esos transistores?



Claro! dejale la lámpara. Esos transistores se activan cuando hay sobrecarga y quitan la corriente de base de los drivers para apagar a los de potencia....pero como se vé que no es el caso....quitalos nomás, que no va a pasar nada si dejás el foco puesto.

PD: Los MPS2907 y los BC556 tienen las patas al revés, así que tenés que girarlos 180 grados para que queden iguales...


----------



## Cacho (Abr 19, 2010)

Yo le tiro a la lámpara: Con 60W tenés 272mA de corriente para hacer caer los 220V...
¿Tenés manera de probar con dos lámparas de 60W en *paralelo*? Así tendrías más corriente disponible. La otra opción es ponerle una de 100/150W.

Si la tensión cae por debajo de cierto numerito se desmagnetiza el trafo y necesita el mismo pico para "recargarse". Si no llega a cubrir eso con los 270mA que le permite la lámpara, la corriente no baja en el primario (aunque no es mucha tampoco la que va a circular) y la lamparita no se apaga. Yo apuesto por ese lado, sobre todo si el trafo es grande.

Por el lado del thump, no vas a tener parlantes quemados, no es algo TAN complicado. Ya el conectarlos sin lámpara es otro cantar. Diría que puede andar, pero no me arriesgaría, como ya te dijo EZ.

Una pregunta: ¿Sabés qué corriente hay en las ramas de alimentación? (cuando está funcionando, claro)


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Yo le tiro a la lámpara: Con 60W tenés 272mA de corriente para hacer caer los 220V...
> ¿Tenés manera de probar con dos lámparas de 60W en *paralelo*? Así tendrías más corriente disponible. La otra opción es ponerle una de 100/150W.


Y sí.. le injerto otro portalámparas en paralelo, y vemos si eso mejora.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si la tensión cae por debajo de cierto numerito se desmagnetiza el trafo y necesita el mismo pico para "recargarse". Si no llega a cubrir eso con los 270mA que le permite la lámpara, la corriente no baja en el primario (aunque no es mucha tampoco la que va a circular) y la lamparita no se apaga. Yo apuesto por ese lado, sobre todo si el trafo es grande.


El trafo es grande. (!) Es todo lo que puedo decir a eso.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por el lado del thump, no vas a tener parlantes quemados, no es algo TAN complicado. Ya el conectarlos sin lámpara es otro cantar. Diría que puede andar, pero no me arriesgaría, como ya te dijo EZ.


Claro, me refería a ponerlo sin lámpara, y dejar que el parlante soporte el THUMB.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta: ¿Sabés qué corriente hay en las ramas de alimentación? (cuando está funcionando, claro)


La corriente va a variar de acuerdo a la entrada.. Te digo cuánto es el pico que puedo obtener?

Amperímetro en serie en cualquier rama?

Ahí le puse otra lámpara en paralelo, y ya no se corta. Tiene mejores bajos (mayor corriente disponible) y está funcionando perfecto. Ambas lámparas se ven muy bien como vúmetro, me gustan.

Se descarta todo lo demás y convenimos en que era falta de corriente? O todavía tengo que desoldar los transistores de protección?

(Ahora cuando conecto con parlante, agarra fenómeno. Pero escucho el THUMB que ahora es un poquito fuerte.)


----------



## Cacho (Abr 19, 2010)

Nunca me pasó lo del foquito con el trafo 
Ya me he vuelto loco buscando una oscilación que nunca encontré... Y era el maldito foco ese, todo por olvidarme de cambiar uno de 40W por el de 100W. Me sentí muy tarado cuando me dí cuenta (como dos horas después) del olvido.

No podé sdescartar que haya algo más, pero por lo menos sabemos dónde estaba el primer asuntito feo. Conectá el ampli, medí TODO más de una vez y chequeá calentamientos (no hace falta llegar a un gran volumen). Si está oscilando va a levantar temperatura a lo tonto bastante rápido. Si eso no pasa, 99,8% seguro de que no oscila. El 0,2% es eso que uno no puede prever.

Y el consumo que decía de medir es el que tenés en reposo, para ver si no le estabas pidiendo "mucha" corriente al trafo. Ya no tiene mucho sentido medirlo.
De todas formas, chequeá la corriente de bias (medí las caídas en las resistencias de 5W).
Y el THUMP... macho, bancátela. Sin modificar el circuito no tenés opción, a menos que le agregues un retardo de conexión a los parlantes.


Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Hace unos 40 minutos que está sonando al taco con los dos focos en serie (120W), y todo anda bien. El disipador se puede tocar con la mano todavía. 
Y puedo desconectarlo, y volver a conectarlo que no pasa nada. Se cargan los capacitores y vuelven a apagarse los focos.

Tengo que confesarles algo..


Este es mi primer amplificador. Tal vez haya aspirado un poco arriba en cuanto a potencia, pero ví que todos los demás que eran de menor potencia parecían iguales en cuanto a dificultad. Incluso elegí este por no tener que ajustar presets ni nada. Así que gracias por acompañarme en el armado. 

Ahora mido el BIAS, con entrada a masa, y el offset ya que estamos. Y te cuento.


Obviamente no está sonando a todo poder, no? Por las lámparas en serie... Le estaría dando algo como (220v / 120W) 0,5A al primario del trafo... Tengo que prepararme para un aumento de potencia importante cuando saque las lámparas?

BIAS: 2,6mV / 0,47Ω = 5,53mA?

Offset: 29mV

Gracias a los dos otra vez. Le conecté una caja de las seleniums con los dos focos en serie todavía, y es INSOPORTABLE. Mi vieja me mandó a vivir al campo en menos de 40 segundos.

Suena espectacular.. no hay nada más que decir que agradecerles. 

Saludos!!


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> PD: Los MPS2907 y los BC556 tienen las patas al revés, así que tenés que girarlos 180 grados para que queden iguales...




WTF!!!   yo tengo los bc556 pero los puse igual que los mps2907 ya que en el datasheet estan com si fueran compatibles pata a pata....

sera ese mi problema??
ahora lo pruebo y aclaro el problemilla que tengo.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

edippo dijo:


> WTF!!!   yo tengo los bc556 pero los puse igual que los mps2907 ya que en el datasheet estan com si fueran compatibles pata a pata....
> 
> sera ese mi problema??
> ahora lo pruebo y aclaro el problemilla que tengo.



Con esos transistores no confíes en el datasheet. Por más que digan una cosa, a veces resultan otra distinta. Probalos con el multímetro para sacarte la duda, y olvidate del pinout del datasheet.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Hace unos 40 minutos que está sonando al taco con los dos focos en serie (120W), y todo anda bien. El disipador se puede tocar con la mano todavía.
> Y puedo desconectarlo, y volver a conectarlo que no pasa nada. Se cargan los capacitores y vuelven a apagarse los focos.



Muy bien!!!!
*Sr. Cacho*[/SIZE]:     

Dió usted en la tecla!!!!!! era el maldito foco!!!!

La verdad es que ni se me habría ocurrido pensar en el foco (y menos de 60W) con los valores de capacidad y bias de ese ampli...aparte de que no uso focos para esto, sino que uso una fuente regulable de 0 a 25V con monitoreo de la corriente consumida. Pero de todas formas....*CACHO MAESTRO*


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Teóricamente, con los dos focos puestos, estaría consumiendo un MAXIMO de 120W...
Si a eso le calculo la eficiencia, digamos, de un 60%: En realidad estaría sonando a un máximo de 72W?

Es correcto?
Cómo hago para saber la sensibilidad de entrada? Qué tensión para la mayor potencia? (y para no distorsionarlo).


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

ahora esta sonando bastante bien la parte de control osea sin la parte de potencia, a muy bajo volumen va joya despues empieza a saturarar, osea normal, y la susodicha lamparita esta emmm digamos apenas rojizo. la otra rama ni se mosquea asiq*UE* a esa la voy a mirarla con mas cariño, y bueno el tema es ese una vez puesto los trt la lampara se pone al mango como si estubiese en corto algo mido los trt con el tester y me da que esta bien.... no se, que puede ser?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 19, 2010)

edippo dijo:


> yo tengo los bc556 pero los puse igual que los mps2907 ya que en el datasheet estan com si fueran compatibles pata a pata...


Mirá bien los datasheets, que claramente dicen que NO son iguales los patillajes.

@EZ: Gracias, pero no es para tanto 

@Nimer: Con esas lámparas en el primario tenés limitada la corriente en el primario a 545mA. Estimando y al voleo, debés tener con suerte unos 50W de audio. No creo que más. De todas formas, a esta altura podés sacar los focos y darle 220V al trafo.
Si vuelan los transistores será sólo por no ser originales.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Cómo hago para saber la sensibilidad de entrada? Qué tensión para la mayor potencia? (y para no distorsionarlo).



Fijate el esquema y asimilalo a un operacional, cosa que es pero de mucha mas potencia. La ganancia es:

G = 1 + 100k/1k8 = 56.5, o en dB
G = 20 log(56.5) = 35dB

Con 50V de alimentación (y supongamos 45 de pico sobre el parlante) vas a nesecitar una tensión de entrada de:

Vin = 45V / 56.5 = 0.8V de pico para tener la maxima potencia de salida (de pico) antes del recorte y suponiendo que la fuente se la banca...


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

edippo dijo:


> ahora esta sonando bastante bien la parte de control osea sin la parte de potencia, a muy bajo volumen va joya despues empieza a saturarar, osea normal, y la susodicha lamparita esta emmm digamos apenas rojizo. la otra rama ni se mosquea asiq a esa la voy a mirarla con mas cariño, y bueno el tema es ese una vez puesto los trt la lampara se pone al mango como si estubiese en corto algo mido los trt con el tester y me da que esta bien.... no se, que puede ser?



Tu síntoma me causa un poco de gracia después de lo que pasé en las últimas 24 horas. Pero no te voy a decir yo qué hacer, sino cacho, que* se le prende la lamparita.

*


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Nimer: Con esas lámparas en el primario tenés limitada la corriente en el primario a 545mA. Estimando y al voleo, debés tener con suerte unos 50W de audio. No creo que más. De todas formas, a esta altura podés sacar los focos y darle 220V al trafo.
> Si vuelan los transistores será sólo por no ser originales.



220v!! Cacho me dió de alta!
En un ratito me animo. Igual ya está comprobado que funciona perfecto.
Rompí un MJ15003 de gusto. Estos días veo si puedo armar otro para dejarlo stereo.



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Fijate el esquema y asimilalo a un operacional, cosa que es pero de mucha mas potencia. La ganancia es:
> 
> G = 1 + 100k/1k8 = 56.5, o en dB
> G = 20 log(56.5) = 35dB
> ...



Gracias EZ!


Creo que me queda BASTANTE grande el amplificador de 100W.. Si así con las lámparas en serie tengo 50W y no lo puedo poner a máxima potencia porque me duelen los oídos, no sé qué pasará cuando saque las lámparas. Me está pegando patadas en el pecho bastante duras.

Estoy muy contento. Pero no le digan a nadie.


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Mirá bien los datasheets, que claramente dicen que NO son iguales los patillajes.
> 
> Saludos



mira la verdad no se, pero como veo en la imagen coinciden, ahi te subo una imagen de la configuracion de cada. capaz que estoy haciendo cualquiera y no me doy cuenta. y de paso te dejo como se ve la lamparita a oscuras, el tip del +vcc calienta casi al limite entre tocar y no tocar es mas para el ladode tocar pero ahi anda


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Fijate que en la imagen que pusiste, en uno está visto desde un lado, y el otro está visto del lado contrario.

En ambos es:
1: emisor
2: base
3: colector

Pero están vistos de lados opuestos y el 1 es 3, el 2 es 2, y el 3 es 1, hablando de un transistor con respecto al otro.


Con respecto al TIP de Vcc:



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> El AV sería normal que calentara, pero no que lo haga un driver y no el otro (a menos que uno sea bazofia china).



Quedate tranquilo que en mi circuito también calentaba mucho. Después, con los transistores de salida funcionando, no levantaba temperatura.


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

no ahi caso conecto los trt y la lampara se se enciende con mucha luminosidad, ni hablar cuando conecto el parlante. al medir los trt me da que estan bien.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Y de cuánto es la lámpara?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Creo que me queda BASTANTE grande el amplificador de 100W.. Si así con las lámparas en serie tengo 50W y *no lo puedo poner a máxima potencia porque me duelen los oídos*, no sé qué pasará cuando saque las lámparas. Me está pegando patadas en el pecho bastante duras.



1- Cual es la sensibilidad de los parlantes?
2- *100W es MUCHISIMO* para una casa, y MUCHISIMO MAS si los parlantes son eficientes. Para que te des una idea: El ampli qu etengo en casa para los medios-altos es de 40+40W en bajada y con viento a favor...y creo que nunca lo he pasado de *4 watts RMS* (si, cuatro) por que me pu****** hasta los vecinos de la vuelta...y en mi casa no se puede ni estar con todas las puertas cerradas (3) hasta la habitación del fondo. Con parlantes mas comunes, llegás a la misma sensación con 16 watts...pero claro que el resto es para el rango dinámico...aunque no puedas escuchar al que está al lado tuyo...


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> 1- Cual es la sensibilidad de los parlantes?
> 2- *100W es MUCHISIMO* para una casa, y MUCHISIMO MAS si los parlantes son eficientes. Para que te des una idea: El ampli qu etengo en casa para los medios-altos es de 40+40W en bajada y con viento a favor...y creo que nunca lo he pasado de *4 watts RMS* (si, cuatro) por que me pu****** hasta los vecinos de la vuelta...y en mi casa no se puede ni estar con todas las puertas cerradas (3) hasta la habitación del fondo. Con parlantes mas comunes, llegás a la misma sensación con 16 watts...pero claro que el resto es para el rango dinámico...aunque no puedas escuchar al que está al lado tuyo...



Si si, conozco el tema de la sensibilidad, y tengo unos parlantes de 98dB de casualidad. Cuando leí las especificaciones al enterarme lo que era la sensibilidad, estaba chocho. Y eso explicaba por qué mi aiwa de 30W de consumo TOTAL (lo que habrán sido 6+6W en 8ohms), sacudía las paredes. Perdía el rango dinámico totalmente, pero sonaba fuerte. 
Tengo dos seleniums de 250W, campana de fundición. Y bueno, desde ya que sobra para una casa, pero sobra para todo el barrio, me parece. Me dí el gusto de poner a fondo con las dos lámparas en serie (500mA a 220v) con la entrada de un mp3 al máximo (que ni siquiera alcanza para llegar al nivel de entrada que dijiste que era de 0,8v, y no podía dejarlo sonar un tema entero porque pienso que los vecinos están calzándose los zapatos para venir a tocarme timbre en cualquier instante. Entonces aflojaba un cachito (para que se saquen otra vez los zapatos) y le daba rosca nuevamente.
Pero cuando le saque las lámparas (todavía no lo hice. Me gustan como VUmetro ) va a ser una guasada.

Y debe estar tirando unos 120Wrms, seguramente con este nivel de tensión.

Son unos 119dB a 128W. Y me falta armar el otro canal, así que le sumo 3dB más, llegando a 122dB!! Una generación de acúfenos interesantes.


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Y de cuánto es la lámpara?


EJEM de 40w


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

edippo dijo:


> EJEM de 40w



Jajajaja, qué increíble.
Pero la tenés en el primario del transformador? Si está en el primario, cambiala por una de 100W, o por dos o tres más de 40W en paralelo. Igeniátelas para lograr un consumo de 100W o 120W con lámparas, y probá.

Ojo, las lámparas que conectás en paralelo, tienen que estar EN SERIE con el transformador del amplificador.


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

tengo una de 200w
servira igual vi que teniasdos en serie de 120w


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Ojo, yo tenía 2 en serie de 60W, que juntas formaban los 120W.

Tal vez es mucha potencia y vueles algo. Otro te sabrá afirmar esto, o no.
No tenés otra de 40W?


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

tengo de 60, 75, 40, y 200w jaajja bueno junto la de 40 con la de 60 

PD: los vecinos me van a ca**r a put*** por afanar las lamparitas del pasillo jjajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2010)

Enhorabuena por su éxito compañero Nimer, Ha sido toda una odisea con su amplificador. Al final no lo decepcionó. Ahora solo falta que sus vecinos lo acepten de nuevo en la comunidad!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 19, 2010)

Paralelo muchachos... Paralelo...
En serie se pone peor la cosa.

La potencia de la lámpara está relacionada con la corriente que vas a tener disponible para el trafo. Más potencia, más corriente podrás tomar antes de que se desmorone la tensión hasta niveles desastrosos. Menos potencia y tenés que rezarle a algún santo para que el transformador trabaje como debe bajo carga, como habrás comprobado, Nimer.

Y Nimer, no abriste un 15003 de gusto: Ahora sabemos todos cómo son por adentro esos y que *no* son falsificaciones horribles 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Abr 19, 2010)

sigo leyendo....


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

nop igualmente tengo lios en la salida, aparece una +cc y sin carga y con la entrada en corto ahora despues de 1.5 horas el disipador se entivio por completo sin carga ni señal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Y debe estar tirando unos 120Wrms, seguramente con este nivel de tensión.



Arriba de 138W...



Nimer dijo:


> Son unos 119dB a 128W. Y me falta armar el otro canal, así que le sumo 3dB más, llegando a 122dB!! Una generación de acúfenos interesantes.



Y que no se te dé por estar cerca de eso mas de 5 minutos, por que si no el próximo ampli que vas a construir va a ser el de tu audífono.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Paralelo muchachos... Paralelo...
> En serie se pone peor la cosa.
> 
> La potencia de la lámpara está relacionada con la corriente que vas a tener disponible para el trafo. Más potencia, más corriente podrás tomar antes de que se desmorone la tensión hasta niveles desastrosos. Menos potencia y tenés que rezarle a algún santo para que el transformador trabaje como debe bajo carga, como habrás comprobado, Nimer.



Yo dije que en paralelo. Pero a su vez en serie con el primario del transformador.


			
				Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Ojo, las lámparas que conectás en paralelo, tienen que estar EN SERIE con el transformador del amplificador.



Agregar una lámpara en paralelo a la que ya estaba en serie...



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Y Nimer, no abriste un 15003 de gusto: Ahora sabemos todos cómo son por adentro esos y que *no* son falsificaciones horribles



Eso es cierto. Por dentro se ven muy bien a pesar de ser falsos. No son para recomendar, pero si alguien cae en la misma, puede estar un poco más tranquilo.



			
				Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Enhorabuena por su éxito compañero Nimer, Ha sido toda una odisea con su amplificador. Al final no lo decepcionó. Ahora solo falta que sus vecinos lo acepten de nuevo en la comunidad!!!



Gracias Tacato! Lamentablemente tengo una nena de 4 años durmiendo en la pared de al lado (vecino). Pero durante la tarde no están, así que puedo hacer un poco de ruido.  La verdad que no me decepciona para nada. Salvo porque ahora mismo estoy resoldando el cable del woofer que por tanta vibración ahora hace falso contacto. Hace más de 2 años que esos parlantes no reciben más de 10W.




			
				Edippo dijo:
			
		

> nop igualmente tengo lios en la salida, aparece una +cc y sin carga y con la entrada en corto ahora despues de 1.5 horas el disipador se entivio por completo sin carga ni señal


Si tenés tensión en la salida, entonces tenés un transistor mal conectado. 
Qué transistores usabas para los de salida? Qué pin out usaste?
Los BC los chequeaste con el multímetro para ver el verdadero pinout que tienen? A veces el datasheet no corresponde al transistor. Bah, al contrario, en realidad.

Si tenés cerca de 8v en la salida, ya sean positivos o negativos, es algún BC que te está jodiendo por estar invertido. 
Revisalos todos porque casi seguro que es eso.



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Y que no se te dé por estar cerca de eso mas de 5 minutos, por que si no el próximo ampli que vas a construir va a ser el de tu audífono.



Jajaja 
Lo voy a tener en cuenta. Ya veo que es un amplificador para no usarlo nunca. Salvo para competir contra algún vecino, o alguna eventual fiesta.


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Si tenés tensión en la salida, entonces tenés un transistor mal conectado.
> Qué transistores usabas para los de salida? Qué pin out usaste?
> Los BC los chequeaste con el multímetro para ver el verdadero pinout que tienen? A veces el datasheet no corresponde al transistor. Bah, al contrario, en realidad.
> 
> ...



mira los bc estaban invertidas no mas, la rama que no reaccionaba era porque a la entrada tenia el bc invertido ahora las dos ramas sin el trt amplifican y al tip 41 calientan parejo osea no muy calinte ni nada, tal como hacia hoy, los trt de salida osea las de potencia son los 2sc3281 y estan puestos tal como en la foto de la primer pag, desde un principio ni bien coloco los trt en la lampara se nota un consimo exesivo sin carga, los saco los mido (BASE – EMISOR conduce, BASE – COLECTOR conduce, y COLECTOR – EMISOR no conduce) y con eso digo que estan bien.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Mhhhh.. Fijate de hacer todo lo que me dijo Cacho cuando yo tenía el problema. Medir la tensión en las resistencias de 5W para ver qué está pasando por ahí...


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

La parte del ampli lo hice andar sin el circuito de proteccion sin  resultado diferente al que tenia, cambie los driver (tipxx) pero no  cambio el resultado, comode las patas del bc que tenia dadas vueltas osea le di un 180º.



Nimer dijo:


> Mhhhh..
> Medir la tensión en las resistencias de 5W para ver qué está pasando por ahí...



medir la tension en la resistencia? con o sin el trt?

PD: los sintomas del ampli es que con los trt el cono va para arriba a pleno :enfadado:.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2010)

Eso significa que tienes DC positiva en la salida del amplificador (Suponiendo que estás respetando Fases/Polaridades)
Sería bueno testear los transistores en busca de algunos que se hayan convertido en diodos...

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Es que no deberías tener tensión en la salida a no ser que fuera por un defecto de algún componente, o una pista que esté haciendo contacto..

Yo usaría el multímetro y revisaría las pistas de los transistores de salida.

De cuánto es la tensión que tenés a la salida?


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Eso significa que tienes DC positiva en la salida del amplificador (Suponiendo que estás respetando Fases/Polaridades)
> Sería bueno testear los transistores en busca de algunos que se hayan convertido en diodos...
> 
> Saludos




los transistores de ambas ramas estan de esta manera BASE – EMISOR conduce, BASE – COLECTOR conduce, y COLECTOR – EMISOR no  conduce


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Por las dudas.. Aislaste los transistores del disipador? Revisaste eso con el multímetro también?
Mirá que no serías el primero que se olvida de eso. Medí continuidad entre las patas de los transistores con respecto al disipador, y no tiene que haber continuidad en ningún caso. 
Si esto lo tuviste en claro, hacé de cuenta que no dije nada.


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Por las dudas.. Aislaste los transistores del disipador? Revisaste eso con el multímetro también?
> Mirá que no serías el primero que se olvida de eso. Medí continuidad entre las patas de los transistores con respecto al disipador, y no tiene que haber continuidad en ningún caso.
> Si esto lo tuviste en claro, hacé de cuenta que no dije nada.



negativo a la propuesta de aislar eso fue lo primero que hice


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Bueno, decime de cuánto es la tensión que tenés a la salida del parlante para saber si es la tensión de fuente, o si es menos.
En el thread de Diagramas Amplificadores hay muchos problemas resueltos con este ampli, estoy leyendo ahí pero todavía no encontré ideas distintas a las que ya se aplicaron.

Podés probar con un sólo transistor por rama a ver que pasa...


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

teniendo en cuenta que no tengo nada para destruir en la placa lo que hice fue sacar los trt de potencia y andubo joya, puse un trt en la rama negativa y amplificaba "joya" lo saco y lo ubico en la rama positivo y ahi ni bien lo conecte empezo el pufffff.no se ustedes pero para mi por ahi viene el tema



Nimer dijo:


> Bueno, decime de cuánto es la tensión que tenés a la salida del parlante para saber si es la tensión de fuente, o si es menos.
> En el thread de Diagramas Amplificadores hay muchos problemas resueltos con este ampli, estoy leyendo ahí pero todavía no encontré ideas distintas a las que ya se aplicaron.
> 
> Podés probar con un sólo transistor por rama a ver que pasa...



la tension es menor a la fuente igualmente la tension deberia ser menor ya que esta con la laparita, no se, hasta se me paso por la mente que es porque mi fuente es de solo 34vcc pero no, si fuesen tip 35 iria barbaro la fuente.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 19, 2010)

Pero la tensión de fuente, pasa a ser la que tenés en los capacitores de filtrado. Es lo mismo.

El problema entonces lo tenés en la rama positiva del circuito, decís. Retirá el TIP41 de la rama positiva (El que está al lado del TIP42C), y comprobá que esté en buenas condiciones. Si tenés otro, cambialo.
Y comprobá los diodos, que no estén abiertos.
Si tenés ganas de medir la corriente de reposo, también puede ser útil.

Por lo pronto, me voy a dormir. Mañana seguimos. 
Buenas noches!




			
				luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> la corriente de reposo la cual debe ser de 10 a 20mA


----------



## edippo (Abr 19, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Pero la tensión de fuente, pasa a ser la que tenés en los capacitores de filtrado. Es lo mismo.
> 
> El problema entonces lo tenés en la rama positiva del circuito, decís. Retirá el TIP41 de la rama positiva (El que está al lado del TIP42C), y comprobá que esté en buenas condiciones. Si tenés otro, cambialo.
> Y comprobá los diodos, que no estén abiertos.



esta hecho le cambie los tres tip y nada


----------



## Dano (Abr 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> 1- Cual es la sensibilidad de los parlantes?
> 2- *100W es MUCHISIMO* para una casa, y MUCHISIMO MAS si los parlantes son eficientes. Para que te des una idea: El ampli qu etengo en casa para los medios-altos es de 40+40W en bajada y con viento a favor...y creo que nunca lo he pasado de *4 watts RMS* (si, cuatro) por que me pu****** hasta los vecinos de la vuelta...y en mi casa no se puede ni estar con todas las puertas cerradas (3) hasta la habitación del fondo. Con parlantes mas comunes, llegás a la misma sensación con 16 watts...pero claro que el resto es para el rango dinámico...aunque no puedas escuchar al que está al lado tuyo...



Por eso hay que esperar a los fines de semana cuando todos se van de las casas a comer algo por ahí o no se, asi no hay nadie que se queje 

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Abr 20, 2010)

edippo dijo:


> esta hecho le cambie los tres tip y nada


Poné unas fotitos de la placa por ambos lados. Una foto desde el lado de los componentes que se pueda ver bien la placa completa.
En una de esas vemos algo raro.


----------



## edippo (Abr 20, 2010)

Bueno anteriormente lo que habia hecho fue conectar la fuente en cualquier lado menos donde iba, asi que no me extrañaria que algun componente se haya roto en el lapso de estupidez mia, asi que voy a levantar uno por uno y medirlos, la decision es porque al cambiar el tip 41 el que esta al lado del 42 se volaron unas cuantas resistencias en la zona donde esta recuadrado en rojo, igual ni bien empezaron a calentarse (o volar) lo desconecte, tratare de practicamnete reeplazar todos los componentes almenos las resistencias chicas y diodos. asi que en unos dias vuelvo con la molestia o con la buena noticia .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2010)

edippo dijo:


> esta hecho le cambie los tres tip y nada



*Antes de hacer lío*: Has cambiado los MPS2222 por BC546? Si es *SI*, esos también tienen las patas al revés y hay que girarlos 180 grados.

*Edito:*

pss: ya contestaste el lío que hiciste con las fuentes de alimentación. De todas formas, revisá lo que te dije en el párrafo anterior.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 20, 2010)

Estaba a punto de preguntarte si estabas poniendo la alimentación como corresponde, pero descarté la posibilidad.

EZ, ya dió vuelta los transistores. Hace dos páginas en este thread.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> EZ, ya dió vuelta los transistores. Hace dos páginas en este thread.



Sep..pero dijo de los *BC556 *que reemplazaban a los MPS2907. Ahora le digo del otro tipo de transistores...


----------



## Nimer (Abr 20, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Sep..pero dijo de los *BC556 *que reemplazaban a los MPS2907. Ahora le digo del otro tipo de transistores...



Es verdad. Pensé que estaba aclarado para ambos MPS y BC.


----------



## edippo (Abr 20, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> *Antes de hacer lío*: Has cambiado los MPS2222 por BC546? Si es *SI*, esos también tienen las patas al revés y hay que girarlos 180 grados.


no no, tengo los mps2222.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2010)

Como dato:

Yo remplazé todos los Tr´s de baja señal con los famosos MPSA42/MPSA92. Cuidado que las terminales no son compatibles, pero estan garantizados para un buen voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## edippo (Abr 20, 2010)

emmm mirando y remirando lo que note fue que: lo que no puse es el 2n2222 en su lugar me habian dado ksp2222a. como el ampli lo empece el año  pasado y por lios en la facu recien lo volvi a agarrar en estos dias, se me paso hacer ese comentario (haciendo alusion a los cambios de trts) como ya se dieron cuenta me cuesta ver el tema de las patitas a ver si son iguales compatibles o bardearon  en el "reemplazo", ustedes diran


----------



## Nimer (Abr 20, 2010)

Ayudame un poquito. Qué transistores reemplazaste por cuales?
Así vemos el pinout de uno y de otro para que no hayan errores. (Aunque sigo recomendando medirlo con el multímetro diga lo que diga el DS)

Cambiá el 2222 por un BC.. Son súper conseguibles..


----------



## edippo (Abr 20, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Ayudame un poquito. Qué transistores reemplazaste por cuales?
> Así vemos el pinout de uno y de otro para que no hayan errores. (Aunque sigo recomendando medirlo con el multímetro diga lo que diga el DS)
> 
> Cambiá el 2222 por un BC.. Son súper conseguibles..


no nada con eso ya estaria lo que cambie solo esos EL MPS2222 por el c556b y el 2n2222 por el ksp2222a despues quedo tal cual y los diodos son de mas tension son los 4007


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2010)

Por que no intentas con los MPSA42/92. A mi me dieron muy buenos resultados. Ojo que las patas no son iguales...


----------



## edippo (Abr 20, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Poné unas fotitos de la placa. Una foto desde el lado de los componentes que se pueda ver bien la placa completa.
> En una de esas vemos algo raro.


ahi subo  perdon por la calidad lo saque con el celu la camara se quedo sin carga:cabezon:  el trt coloreado de rojo lo puse asi para ver el ID del TRT las patas estan separas



Tacatomon dijo:


> Por que no intentas con los MPSA42/92. A mi me dieron muy buenos resultados. Ojo que las patas no son iguales...


ok eso lo dejo para mañana. ahora solo puedo trabajar con lo que tengo a mano


----------



## Nimer (Abr 20, 2010)

Supongo que tenés en claro que el cable amarillo de abajo es la entrada de sonido, el amarillo de arriba es la salida. El rojo de arriba a la izquierda es +V, el rojo de abajo a la izquierda es ground y el negro de la derecha es -V.

Dicho eso, te digo que hace 30 minutos que estoy mirando el diagrama buscando un 2N2222 y no lo encuentro.. Pero bueno, si decís que verificaste las patas y ya no tenés ese problema, probá qué pasa ahora con la alimentación bien puesta.


----------



## edippo (Abr 20, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Supongo que tenés en claro que el cable amarillo de abajo es la entrada de sonido, el amarillo de arriba es la salida. El rojo de arriba a la izquierda es +V, el rojo de abajo a la izquierda es ground y el negro de la derecha es -V.
> 
> Dicho eso, te digo que hace 30 minutos que estoy mirando el diagrama buscando un 2N2222 y no lo encuentro.. Pero bueno, si decís que verificaste las patas y ya no tenés ese problema, probá qué pasa ahora con la alimentación bien puesta.


lo de la fuente esta ok, justamente no encontras el 2n2222 porque en la foto esta marcadito con rojo donde tendria que estar el 2n2222 pero en su lugar mande ksp2222a esta atras del capacitor azul al lado del tip 41 ese kps2222a me dieron como reemplazo. encontre los 2n222 que habia comprado los cambio y veo que onda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2010)

Son *kps*2222 o *ksp*2222?
Los *ksp2222* tienen la misma distribución de patas que los *mps2222A*, ahora si son kps2222...puede ser cualquier cosa...el datasheet no aparece...


----------



## edippo (Abr 21, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Son *kps*2222 o *ksp*2222?
> Los *ksp2222* tienen la misma distribución de patas que los *mps2222A*, ahora si son kps2222...puede ser cualquier cosa...el datasheet no aparece...


pss: ahora no tengo al trt a mano, recien esta tarde.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 21, 2010)

No te compliques la vida con reemplazos extraños. Y, de nuevo, el 2n2222 cambialo por un BC546 que se conecta al revés y listo. Yo también busqué los datasheets ayer, y como me diste tantos nombres distintos me mareé.
Si los vas a reemplazar, tenés que mirar bien el datasheet y en una de esas la pifiás.
Dale que quiero que te funcione!


----------



## edippo (Abr 21, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> No te compliques la vida con reemplazos extraños. Y, de nuevo, el 2n2222 cambialo por un BC546 que se conecta al revés y listo. Yo también busqué los datasheets ayer, y como me diste tantos nombres distintos me mareé.
> Si los vas a reemplazar, tenés que mirar bien el datasheet y en una de esas la pifiás.
> Dale que quiero que te funcione!



ok hoy a la tarde paso a comprar unos tip y los bc asi cambio absolutamente todos (bahhhh los 4 o 5 trt que hay jejej) no se que decirles, mas que gracias por bancarme del otro lado. a la tarde veo de solucionar eso.


----------



## edippo (Abr 22, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> No te compliques la vida con reemplazos extraños. Y, de nuevo, el 2n2222 cambialo por un BC546 que se conecta al revés y listo. Yo también busqué los datasheets ayer, y como me diste tantos nombres distintos me mareé.
> Si los vas a reemplazar, tenés que mirar bien el datasheet y en una de esas la pifiás.
> Dale que quiero que te funcione!



cambie todos los trt que tenia por los bc556 y 546 respectivamente y tambien reemplace las resistencias, solo reutilize los capacitores electroliticos los de .01 y .001los cabie ya que podria ser causante del problema ahora calientan las resistencias (que se ve en la foto),  esto obviamente con laentrada a masa y sin carga y sin los trt de potencia  

PD:la images es a modo ilustrativo ya que ahoa tienen los bc y mira para el lado opuesto


----------



## edippo (Abr 22, 2010)

bueno creo que encontre el error en la placa es que las resistencias que tengo estan mal codificadas, por ejemplo la de 1k8 es de 18k se equivocaron al venderme y yo confiado no lo controle. Espero que sea eso, los capacitores .001 y .01 los cambie, por las dudas, que habian dicho lo del efecto miller. Y por lo de mal codificado me refiero a que el vendedor me vendio unas por otras


----------



## Nimer (Abr 22, 2010)

Cosas que pasan..
Edippo, de dónde sacaste el cobre para la bobina? A mi me costó una barbaridad conseguir un metro y medio de cobre para armarla..


----------



## Tavo (Abr 22, 2010)

Disculpen.
Ahora que leo los reemplazos de transistores... Yo hace un tiempo fuí a comprar transistores MPSA42 y 92 y me dieron KSP42 y 92. No se si serán lo mismo... Pero no me gusta nada que me den "gato por liebre". Preferiría que digan "MPSA" en el encapsulado...
Saludos!

PD: Esos TRT son baratos, salen centavos...


----------



## Cacho (Abr 22, 2010)

Te dieron liebre marrón por liebre negra. Los KSP42/92 son lo mismo que los MPSA42/92.
Cambia el fabricante nada más.


Saludos


----------



## edippo (Abr 23, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Cosas que pasan..
> Edippo, de dónde sacaste el cobre para la bobina? A mi me costó una barbaridad conseguir un metro y medio de cobre para armarla..



jejej eso lo "saque" del trabajo, tengo una bobina entera, con la cual bobine el secundario del un trafo a 33-0-33 Vac e hice la fuente. la fuente fue la parte mas facil  (espero este finde cambiar las resistencias). ademas que yo trabajo en una empresa que hace reparaciones de it (pc, fuentes, ups, impresoras bahh.. de todo)y bueno de ahi saque el cable, los disipadores y una cantidad de basura que no te haces una idea jajaja...



tavo10 dijo:


> Disculpen.
> Ahora que leo los reemplazos de transistores... Yo hace un tiempo fuí a comprar transistores MPSA42 y 92 y me dieron KSP42 y 92. No se si serán lo mismo... Pero no me gusta nada que me den "gato por liebre". Preferiría que digan "MPSA" en el encapsulado...
> Saludos!
> 
> PD: Esos TRT son baratos, salen centavos...



la verdad a mi me pasa lo mismo cuando voy a buscar algo con codigo y el vendedor me da cualquier codigo menos el que yo le di me saca :cabezon:... y cuando le consulto responden de lo mas bien "sisi.... quedate tran*QU*i que es lo mismo", por eso amo electrocomponentes que vas y pedis con el nombre y no con el codigo ejemplo: quiero un operacional cuadruple, en otro lado tenes que ir a pedir TLxxx (o el que corresponda)


----------



## Tavo (Abr 23, 2010)

Estamos de acuerdo Edippo. Preferiría que me digan "no tengo" a que me den lo que quieren. Si soy j*dido con algo es con las marcas. Hacen mucho la diferencia. Ya me tomé la costumbre de ir a comprar SOLO LO QUE YO QUIERO. Ejemplo: "dame un TIP35C de ST Microelectronics, original, sinó nada."

Soy muy meticuloso con las marcas, ya me clavé varias veces... y ya basta de juntar semiconductores que no sirven para nada o que no hay garantía o fiabilidad de nada. Es mas probable que falle un transistor marca "X" que un ST Microelectronics, por ejemplo. Las exigencias de fábrica de marcas reconocidas supongo que son mucho mayores a comparación con las cosas chinas o de un dudoso proceder...

Saludos.
Tavo10


----------



## edippo (Abr 25, 2010)

Hola 
bueno les cuento que cambie los componentes y la verdad como que mejoro la casa esta vez tengo el problema que los trt de potencia de la rama negativa se calientan, sin tener señal alguna y eso hace que en la salida tenga -Vcc (no se si es -Vcc pero es -V) si pudieran guiarme un toque les agradeceria 
puse nuevos trt (bc556 y 546) los tip tambien son nuevos, bahhh... en si, hice una placa nueva solo reutilize los resistencias de 5W y 1W y los capacitores no polarizados (los de ceramicos y polisters) esceptuando los de .001 de los tips, esa las puse nueva, los trt de potencia al intercambiarlos de rama no calientan no importa cual coloque del lado negativo calienta, y como dijo cacho para probar la parte de "control" lo puse a andar sin los trt de potencia y suena muy bien, pero los tip 41 y 42 calientan a tal puntoque no los puedo tocar, no se si es por que el primer nivel de volumen del "dispositivo de prueba" sea bastante alta o si eso me indica que algo anda mal como podria "bajar mas el volumen" siendo que el primer nivel hace que suene bastante fuerte
espero de vuestro sabio consejo. 

Saludos


----------



## edippo (May 21, 2010)

Bueno
 finalmente despues de pelear y pelear y seguir peleando con los trt que volaban a la miercoles por A o B motivos , despues se fue sumando fallas (tontas como que por culpa de una mala soldadura se cortocircuitaban las pistas pssque no tenian nada que vercon los trt y que ya cacho me habia dicho quela parte de control estaba bien pero seguia con problemas en fin.......................

Un dia chusmeando cajita a cajita en el trabajo consegui unos trt "BUX12" (otro encapsulado al que andaba trabajando hasta entonces pero bue..) decidi probarlos despues de   hora mirando y controlando todo lo puse a andar y VOILA!!! 

Finalmente arranco con todo y sin problema y la verdad BARBARO!! funciona de lujo, lo unico malo es que tengo que conseguir un parlante mas poderoso ya que este satura ...

sin mas mas que  agregar solo me resta agradecerles  a todos los que me hicieron el aguante del otro lado ¡GRACIAS!

Les dejo unas  fotitos de como quedo momentaneamente ya que tengo que comprar mas TO-3 asi completo el circuito


----------



## Nimer (May 21, 2010)

Buenísimo, Edippo! 

Felicitaciones por haberlo terminado. A disfrutarlo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2010)

Está muy bonito *Edippo* , los disipadores con agujeros sobrantes  . . .  disipan mejor   jejejes.

A molestar a los vecinos ahora .

Saludos !


----------



## Tavo (May 21, 2010)

Felicitaciones Edippo!!
Que bueno que lo tengas andando.

Busqué el datasheet de el "BUX12" pero solo encontré marca "SemeLab", y veo que los de la foto son ST Microelectronics... No entiendo nada... 

Saludos..
Tavo10


----------



## edippo (May 23, 2010)

Bueno gracias a todos ustedes por estar del otro lado 
la verdad anda de 10! ahora habra que construir algun sistema para  cubrirme el oido .....



Nimer dijo:


> Buenísimo, Edippo!
> 
> Felicitaciones por haberlo terminado. A disfrutarlo!



uff la verdad que si, despues de pelearla tanto finalmente andubo ¡y como! jeje..



tavo10 dijo:


> Busqué el datasheet de el "BUX12" pero solo encontré marca "SemeLab", y veo que los de la foto son ST Microelectronics... No entiendo nada...
> 
> Saludos..
> Tavo10




mira tavo10 el datasheet, como tal no lo encontre yo use el de SameLab para guiarme con el tema de las patitas (me la jugue de una) y por lo de caracteristicas use este pdf que ese si es de  ST (sgs-thomson) ahi estan las caracteristicas busca el bux12 y listo

Ic= corriente de colector 
Vcbo (collector-base-open) 
Vceo (colector emitter open)= tension de ruptra colector-emisor  250 Volt  (mas que suficiente para la tension max de la fuente que tengo ) 

esas carateristicas son las mismas que da: SameLab, ISC, Savantic y Comset 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está muy bonito *Edippo* , los disipadores  con agujeros sobrantes  . . .  disipan mejor    jejejes.
> 
> A molestar a los vecinos ahora .
> 
> Saludos !



bueno gracias por el dato, ahora a perforarlo en unos cuantos lugares mas


----------



## Tacatomon (May 23, 2010)

Son unos buenos transistores!!! Felicitaciones por el nuevo bicho!!!

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 25, 2010)

Felicidades Edippo por tu ampli que funcionó al fin. 


Saludos


----------



## Nimer (May 30, 2010)

Muchachos. Tengo un nuevo problema.

Armé el segundo canal del amplificador, y salió andando de primera, con 18mV de offset. Pero cuando le inyecto señal, sale distorsionada. Potencia le sobra, los transistores finales trabajan bien. Pero aún en baja potencia (muy muy baja) se escucha distorsionado, como recortando y chisporroteando.

Tengo entendido que cuando hay problemas de recorte en el sonido, es porque está saturando la entrada (no es el caso), o que esté mal el valor de algún capacitor, afectando directamente la entrada de la señal.

Revisé los valores de los capacitores, y están correctos. Pero la diferencia que encontré con los del canal que funciona y el que suena feo, es que en el que funciona tengo los capacitores de .22uF de encapsulado plástico, al igual que los de .001uF. Mientras que en el otro, tengo los de poliester comunachos. Es posible que eso afecte de esta manera?

Por lo demás, todo parece estar bien.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Armé el segundo canal del amplificador, y salió andando de primera, con 18mV de offset. Pero cuando le inyecto señal, sale distorsionada. Potencia le sobra, los transistores finales trabajan bien. Pero aún en baja potencia (muy muy baja) se escucha distorsionado, como recortando y chisporroteando.



Antes que nada, revisá las soldaduras y que los componentes tengan el valor correcto...TODOS, en particular el capacitor de Miller (los de 1nF que están entre C y B de los Tip4x). Me pinta como una oscilación, pero sin un osciloscopio, no puedo decirte mucho.


----------



## Nimer (May 30, 2010)

Descartados los capacitores de Miller. Tienen entre 954 y 980pF cada uno. Reemplacé esos dos, y el del AV.
Desoldé los transistores de salida para probar la placa sola, y es la misma distorsión.

Un dato que supongo que no es relevante, es que cuando apago la fuente de alimentación, y el amplificador sigue funcionando con la carga de los capacitores, sigue distorsionando hasta que le queda muy poca carga y empieza a disminuir el volumen. En ese momento, cuando empieza la bajada de volumen lentamente hacia cero, se escucha bien.

La fuente de alimentación no es, ya que cuando pruebo este canal, al mismo tiempo alimento el otro, y sigue funcionando perfecto.

Gracias EZ.

Sigo chequeando valores...

-
Repasé todas las pistas con un cutter por si hubiera quedado algún resto de estaño invisible que cortocircuite. Comprobé continuidad entre los pines de todos los capacitores y las pistas, y está todo bien.
Si o si se trata de un capacitor?

Estoy un poco desorientado.. Y no sé por dónde buscar la falla. Leí el tema de "Diagramas Amplificadores" completito, pero nadie tuvo un problema de distorsión por algo distinto a lo del capacitor de miller (palomo), o porque no le funcionaban los transistores de salida (más de uno).

Los transistores de la placa no quedan descartados para nada aunque el amplificador funcione, no?


----------



## edippo (May 30, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> La fuente de alimentación no es, ya que cuando pruebo este canal, al mismo tiempo alimento el otro, y sigue funcionando perfecto.



mira de principio para descartar la fuente, proba de a un canal ya que el autor del ampli recomienda y recalca que tiene que ser uno por cada ampli (por cada 100W una fuente) ahora que mensionas este drama yo todavia no los probe juntos yo arme las dos osea la version stereo y los probe por separado.


----------



## Nimer (May 31, 2010)

edippo dijo:


> mira de principio para descartar la fuente, proba de a un canal ya que el autor del ampli recomienda y recalca que tiene que ser uno por cada ampli (por cada 100W una fuente) ahora que mensionas este drama yo todavia no los probe juntos yo arme las dos osea la version stereo y los probe por separado.



Cuando pruebo un canal, el otro queda sin carga (parlante) ni entrada.. Está alimentado, pero con el consumo de reposo que es prácticamente nulo. Además, varios alimentaron dos canales con el mismo trafo, eso no debería ser un problema para nada. El que estaba con un trafo para cada canal, era el de 300W, pero sólo porque luciperrro se le dió por fabricarlo de esa manera.
Igualmente, probé y es lo mismo.

Gracias Ed.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 1, 2010)

Bueno.. Después de comprobar componente por componente, haber reemplazado capacitores, y transistores, se me dió por medir la resistencia de metalfilm de (en el circuito) 100 ohms, y veo que son de 1K. Largué una infinidad de insultos hacia el muchacho de la casa de Electrónica para descargarme un poco. Hice mal en no medirlas antes de soldarlas, pero si pido 3 resistencias de 100ohms y son esas distintas al resto, ni se me dio por hacerlo.
Reemplacé esas resistencias de 1k por las de 100ohms, y ahí salió andando mucho mejor. 

Pero ahora me encuentro con una distorsión en los agudos, que ya veré cómo sacar. Comparando una etapa con la otra, la primera gana en calidad notoriamente.

3 días buscando el problema => La placa es una chanchada.

Pregunto: La bobina de salida puede modificar la frecuencia provocando el síntoma que describo? Es una distorsión leve, pero distorsión al fin. La bobina la hice de 20 vueltas, pero no tiene el diámetro que pedía luciperrro, sino un poco menos.. Digamos, la mitad.
Leí que en los amplificadores mosfets sí es importante y que puede provocar cosas como estas, pero en este caso es posible o nada que ver?

Graciela.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Pregunto: La bobina de salida puede modificar la frecuencia provocando el síntoma que describo? Es una distorsión leve, pero distorsión al fin. La bobina la hice de 20 vueltas, pero no tiene el diámetro que pedía luciperrro, sino un poco menos.. Digamos, la mitad.
> Leí que en los amplificadores mosfets sí es importante y que puede provocar cosas como estas, pero en este caso es posible o nada que ver?



Naaaa....esa bobina evita las oscilaciones del ampli debido a la carga capacitiva de los cables de los parlantes. La resistencia en paralelo que lleva esa bobina hace que sea casi un corto en la frecuencias de audio y una inductancia muy amortiguada a frecuencias mas altas.
Ahora...la mitad del diámetro no es "poco menos"..., pero lo mismo, no pasa nada a menos que el ampli esté oscilando, entonces vas a tener que hacerla como debe ser...entre otras cosas...



Nimer dijo:


> Graciela.



Mónica.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 1, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaa....esa bobina evita las oscilaciones del ampli debido a la carga capacitiva de los cables de los parlantes. La resistencia en paralelo que lleva esa bobina hace que sea casi un corto en la frecuencias de audio y una inductancia muy amortiguada a frecuencias mas altas.
> Ahora...la mitad del diámetro no es "poco menos"..., pero lo mismo, no pasa nada a menos que el ampli esté oscilando, entonces vas a tener que hacerla como debe ser...entre otras cosas...
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, entonces voy a rehacer la bobina a las dimensiones correspondientes y arreglo los transistores que dejé soldados con patas largas, y demás... Estoy seguro de que si hubiera puesto las resistencias de 100Ohms x 1W desde el principio, funcionaba sin problemas. Pero buscando esa falla, habré provocado otra.

A seguir buscando. 

Estela.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que si hubiera puesto las resistencias de 100Ohms x 1W desde el principio, funcionaba sin problemas. Pero buscando esa falla, habré provocado otra.



Y si...siempre sucede lo mismo cuando pasa igual.



Nimer dijo:


> Estela.



Mayra


----------



## Nimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Y yo sigo, eh.
Cambié la bobina por otra, hecha a la medida que pedía desde el principio, y tengo el mismo síntoma.
Se escucha CASI bien! Pero sigue estando esa distorsión horrible que no deja que el sonido termine saliendo claro.. Descarto la fuente porque el otro canal funciona perfecto.. Ya probé alimentando de a uno por vez, y ahora lo alimento siempre este solo, y es lo mismo.

Si para esta noche no encuentro el problema, voy a rehacer la placa. :enfadado:


----------



## edippo (Jun 19, 2010)

como va señor?
mira a mi me paso lo mismo, al armar el segundo (de la segunda placa stereo) salia horrible el sonido, mi problema es que uno de los 4 trt que tenia uno andaba mal (iba para atras) asi que a lo que llegue fue que para probar cada conal uso el cuarteto de bux12 que tengo como "probador"(que ya se que funcionan rebien) y una vez confirmado que funciona la parte de control los reemplazo por los tip35c (finalmente use los tip35c que se que son buenos y no el 2sc porque todos absolutamente en todos los lugares que fui, si lo tenian eran uno mas trucho que el otro y muy salado ) bueno es una manera de no volverme loco para descartar si son los trt o la parte de control, almenos descartas una u otra .
bueno mucha suerte con eso y ojala lo puedas solucionar lo antes posible.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 20, 2010)

edippo dijo:


> como va señor?
> mira a mi me paso lo mismo, al armar el segundo (de la segunda placa stereo) salia horrible el sonido, mi problema es que uno de los 4 trt que tenia uno andaba mal (iba para atras) asi que a lo que llegue fue que para probar cada conal uso el cuarteto de bux12 que tengo como "probador"(que ya se que funcionan rebien) y una vez confirmado que funciona la parte de control los reemplazo por los tip35c (finalmente use los tip35c que se que son buenos y no el 2sc porque todos absolutamente en todos los lugares que fui, si lo tenian eran uno mas trucho que el otro y muy salado ) bueno es una manera de no volverme loco para descartar si son los trt o la parte de control, almenos descartas una u otra .
> bueno mucha suerte con eso y ojala lo puedas solucionar lo antes posible.



Gracias por el consejo, Edippo. 
Pero lamentablemente no es ese el problema, ya que probé la placa con los transistores de la etapa que funciona bien, y es lo mismo. 
También la probé sin los transistores para ver si la parte de control estaba bien, y también con resultado negativo. La distorsión está presente aún en muy bajo volumen. 

Igual, casualmente justo en este momento, está el nuevo PCB en el percloruro.. No quise renegar más con esta placa.. Ya el pcb quedó hecho una chanchada.

Saludos!


----------



## Nimer (Jun 25, 2010)

Placa nueva, problema nuevo..  Este canal también distorsiona la salida.. Compré todos los componentes nuevos, y en un pcb nuevo. Aún así, también sale distorsionado.

Me quedó picando algo sobre la lista de materiales de este circuito.. Se pedía un capacitor de 100nF encapsulado plástico, y yo no lo encontré en el diagrama. Asumo que se trata de uno de los capacitores de Miller, porque se piden sólo 2 de 1nF, y en realidad son 3 TIP4x. Ese capacitor de 100nF no va, o yo lo estoy poniendo por uno de 1nF? En caso de que vaya, donde va? 

Alguien probó alguna vez los TIP41 y TIP42 que son marca F? (Fairchild supongo)

Amplificar, amplifica bárbaro. Potencia para tirar para arriba. Pero el sonido distorsiona horriblemente. Tiene 5mV de offset en la salida.
Si mido tensión alterna en la salida, sin entrada, debería darme 0V, no? Si me da entre 2 y 4v es porque está oscilando a lo loco? 

Agradezco CUALQUIER ayuda.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 25, 2010)

Te tengo!

El amplificador estaba oscilando, y algún problemita más debe tener.
Agarré la segunda placa que hice, que tenía una leve distorsión, y la alimenté en el piso con una fuente también en el piso, fuera del gabinete, y funciona PERFECTO.
Cuando pongo todo en el gabinete, empieza a saturar otra vez.
Bueno, di vuelta el transformador 90 grados, para dejar los bobinados apuntando hacia adelante y hacia atrás, para que las placas no reciban su mala onda. Eso parece haber funcionado, pero ahora engancho RADIOS.... Teniendo el amplificador sin señal, escucho radios de fondo.. Si le pongo música, la música las tapa, pero se escucha chisporroteando los agudos..

Cómo soluciono el tema de las radios? Uso cable mayado para la entrada de audio, pero las recibo igual...

Ahora voy a ver si a la otra placa le pasa lo mismo...


----------



## edippo (Jun 27, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Te tengo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




si la señal de radio no se mete por la linea osea si sintoniza aun con filtros de eltrada en la linea, la solucion seria ponerle una jaula de faraday, a veces sintoniza la radio con la linea electrica, si no es tu caso, la jaulita es la solucion que andas buscando.


----------

